# 066 & 026 Milling Pictures



## Trigger-Time (Jun 21, 2008)

Log was White Oak 56" long, 21" dia after it was de-barked. I have 3 more to mill, 
all out of the same tree. this one is the smallest dia and the shortest.


*066 pics*
















*Used 026 for the rest, cant was 7.5 inches wide.*











*Trying my hand at milling a bench seat that is *
*in the back of Logosol Manual.*





*Kind of proud how it turned out.*





*What I ended up with, made five cuts with 066, rest was cut
with 026. *





026 done a very good job on the 7.5 inch wide boards (75 sec. per board), it 
only used 1.5 tanks of fuel and saves some wear and tear on 066. I really like
the picco chain. May find a 017 to use for edging boards and slabs
3 inches and thinner. I had along enough break now, see if I can mill
one more log


Gary


----------



## Ironbark (Jun 21, 2008)

Great pictures Gary.

Really is a white wood.


----------



## RAS323 (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice job Nice pics too!!


----------



## dustytools (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice job Gary!!


----------



## Trigger-Time (Jun 21, 2008)

*Lost my Shade*

Thanks guys,


Lost my shade, it's to hot in the sun for milling (me sissy) Loaded
up another short log and wait couple hours until it's cooler  One thing
about milling for fun and at your own place.......you can do it at
your own pace.







Will probable cut these two into cant's with Alaskan mill, then the M7


----------



## Trigger-Time (Jun 21, 2008)

Well...........it went from hot, to hard rain in about 15 min.
just got eveything put up, just in time.


----------



## slabmaster (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice post Gary,You have a nice set-up there.The m7 is a very comfortable unit to operate compared to most.I'm like you,don't like hot weather for milling.It's hard enough on a saw when it's cold. They run hotter when milling as it is. Mark


----------



## BobL (Jun 21, 2008)

Great set up Gary and nice board/cants too. Keep posting.
Cheers


----------



## woodshop (Jun 22, 2008)

Great post Gary... lots of good clear pics showing your operation and the fruits of your labor. Thanks.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Jun 22, 2008)

Cut a pattern board (jig) for angle cut on the bench seat's today. 






Tried my hand at some quarter swan book end boards.
Log has some nice rays, going to try to quarter saw the two
logs I have left, out of the same tree.


----------



## Zodiac45 (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow beautiful work! Love the bookends. I'm really liking those Logosol's! Productivity has too be right up there for a CSM. The working height looks good for the back too. Impressive.


----------



## pyromaniac guy (Jun 23, 2008)

i'm sure it's been posted before, but can somebody post up a link or information about the mill setup he is using?


----------



## Zodiac45 (Jun 23, 2008)

pyromaniac guy said:


> i'm sure it's been posted before, but can somebody post up a link or information about the mill setup he is using?



It's a Logosol Woodworkers Mill. http://www.logosol.com/_sawmills/wwm/


----------



## Trigger-Time (Jun 23, 2008)

Don't get me wrong, from what I have used the M7 mill I like it.
It dose have some cons, Price is the biggest  If not for selling
my dirt bike I would have never bought it. IMO over 24" dia is to big
of wood (Oak and such)......but big wood can be cut down to size with mini or Alaskan mill.
Getting wood on the mill, me have a tractor nulls that con though.

In my case pros out weighted the cons. If I take care of it, it should
last for many years and later if I want to sell it. I can un-bolt it pack
it up and ship it.


Gary


----------



## Zodiac45 (Jun 23, 2008)

Trigger-Time said:


> Don't get me wrong, from what I have used the M7 mill I like it.
> It dose have some cons, Price is the biggest  If not for selling
> my dirt bike I would have never bought it. IMO over 24" dia is to big
> of wood (Oak and such)......but big wood can be cut down to size with mini or Alaskan mill.
> ...




Agreed. I really like the design. Personally I think I'd go with the full sized M7 but that one is even pricier too the tune of another $600 or so. They are defo not cheap. I'd have too have a "justification" too get one. I'm building a new deck Honee! Something like that.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Jun 23, 2008)

Zodiac45 said:


> Agreed. I really like the design. Personally I think I'd go with the full sized M7 but that one is even pricier too the tune of another $600 or so. They are defo not cheap. I'd have too have a "justification" too get one. I'm building a new deck Honee! Something like that.



Yes, I thought hard about longer M7, but did'nt think I would mill much
that was over 8' long. M7 has a two section guide rail (track) for saw and
has to be kept straight with each other, didn't want to mess with that. M7
is harder to mill short logs. (I have never used the longer M7, just what
I have read) Seance it is longer it will be harder to move from place to place.

I carry my Wood Worker Mill inside a stock trailer after each use.
Longer M7 mill I would be unable to carry or haul on my little
ATV trailer.


----------



## pyromaniac guy (Jun 23, 2008)

Zodiac45 said:


> It's a Logosol Woodworkers Mill. http://www.logosol.com/_sawmills/wwm/



thank you kind sir. tried to rep you, but you need to wait your turn...


----------



## Trigger-Time (Jul 4, 2008)

Put together one of the benches today, should have waited
for wood to dry...........just could'nt stand it


----------



## dustytools (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice bench Gary! Do you have the pattern or plans on a PDF?


----------



## Trigger-Time (Jul 4, 2008)

dustytools said:


> Nice bench Gary! Do you have the pattern or plans on a PDF?



Made mine shorter in length, may cut the arch out later.

http://www.logosol.com/_customerservice/news/index.php?todo=show&id=934


----------



## dustytools (Jul 4, 2008)

Trigger-Time said:


> Made mine shorter in length, may cut the arch out later.
> 
> http://www.logosol.com/_customerservice/news/index.php?todo=show&id=934



Thanks!


----------



## Trigger-Time (Jul 4, 2008)

Bench in use.


----------



## BobL (Jul 5, 2008)

Very nice seat there Garry. I gotta make one of those sometime.


----------



## woodshop (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice little bench... I added the link to my plans, thanks. When I first glanced at the pic first thing that popped into my head was that it would catch rain and puddle up where you sit... but plans show a 10mm gap in the middle. Silly me.


----------



## RAS323 (Jul 5, 2008)

Trigger-Time said:


> Bench in use.




Nice pic. I'd bet your bench tester would like a cushion too.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Jul 6, 2008)

woodshop said:


> Nice little bench... I added the link to my plans, thanks. When I first glanced at the pic first thing that popped into my head was that it would catch rain and puddle up where you sit... but plans show a 10mm gap in the middle. Silly me.



I spaced gap at 1/4 in........wood is still green.





RAS323 said:


> Nice pic. I'd bet your bench tester would like a cushion too.



Tester would rather ride ATV  



Gary


----------

